# Hi form Maine... brrr!



## PacDude (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a Dude who manages a PAC. I have twenty five years in theater, mostly as set designer, carpenter, and director. I am light and sound deficient (especially sound deficient). We have a quirky set-up where the sound goes from the stage to a digital symnet distribution/equalizer thingy via cat5 cable, then to a Mackie 1604. I am also in charge of a Strand board with lightpalette and geniuspro and am having beaucoup probs with both lights and sound. I have worked in all fields so am willing to give whatever I can and am hoping to get some tips as well. Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome PacDude! Thanks for stopping by and introducing yourself. Enjoy the booth!

~Dave


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 8, 2009)

Where are you in Maine? I spend a good portion of my summers up that way, so just wondering. Fire away with any questions you have, and hopefully we can help you out.


----------



## NJLX (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome!
I'm from Maine, and it's always nice to find another one of us on here.


----------

